# ACCU - CHEK   spirit  combo pump  and Freestyle Libre        used as pairs



## VICTOR HILL (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi all  
Just tried a  new way off using my pump     this was when k19    was  then more terrible  , and   not enough was know  how it spread  
so in the interest   of not use blood strips    for 2  days  .
i used my Libre     reading for general   day to day  reading of blood sugars      knowing   my basel was stable .    and CARB RATIO OK
AS I USED    some 180   strips per month     on average  .
gave it  a go     one thing i did  find  not to go  below  5    on the libre meter      gave a glucose bolus  of about 20 gram    s
and if it did go over 14  mml   of blood sugar   a 3 unit bolus  of insulin was given    work well even on walks     as it can give  facts fast   even at night   give me  reading   at 3 am    5 am    
so   another   way of manage  type one diabetes     
now  i  hear   that the new FREE style  libre will   have alarms    you can set   great news   
vic on insulin  ps  most reading on adjustments    act within 2 hours    ref to much insulin or not enough carbs


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes Libre 2 has been out for a while elsewhere (Germany), but still no signs that it will be released here any time soon I’m afraid.

I suppose using Libre data only, you were not able to use the Bolus Wizard on the Combo? (because that needs a fingerstick BG from the paired meter) so you were only using manually calculated doses and corrections?


----------



## VICTOR HILL (Jun 18, 2020)

yes you are correct     .
but it all about the blood sugars   1  hour and   2 hours after  bolus     and food as long as it came down  to my normal   results i was ok     
but i do have a problem   getting insulin  via my stomach   steel needles    due to my length   of years  on insulin and good sites are hard to find but  say on a normal   day are good   but i do have   say  8/9 mml  sugars   suddenly  for no reason god up  to 16 mml/20 mml   ten it via pen  given  2 units for every  blood sugar  over 10    ie if it is 15    then a bolus of 3 units of insulin   will brings it back down  after 2 hours    thats my targets   and it works for me only have a good day stay safe vic


----------



## JohnP21 (Jul 14, 2020)

My issue with using libre freestyle is the difference in readings from finger pricks and sensor readings. Some sensors have a difference of up to 2mmol/l. Others can be nearly the same.
To feed “correct“ information Into the pump I have to do a finger prick.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 14, 2020)

I don’t think you can completely avoid finger pricks with any CGM, but they do cut the need for them down quite a lot!  We also have Libre and Combo pump.  Yes you can only get a blood sugar reading into the bolus wizard by doing a finger prick, but you can use the wizard without finger prick, it will just calculate the bolus for the carbs only and won't adjust for your blood sugar.

So we only do fingerpricks at mealtimes, if she is very high and needs a correction dose, or when coming out of a hypo as often the Libre can still be reading low when blood test is back to normal.
The rest of the time we just scan, after all does it really matter if you get a 5 or a 7, they are both ok, if it says she's low and she feels low then it doesn't really matter if it's a 2 or a 3 just get your hypo treatment out!
If she boluses separately for main course and pudding, or decides she wants extra pudding, we don’t finger prick again as the pump won't do another correction that soon because it knows it's just done one, so just stick the carbs in the bolus wizard and bolus for that only.
At night if I scan her and she's high, her overnight correction factor just happens to be 1:2 so I can calculate that easily in my head and just put the number of units in rather than messing about trying to finger prick her when she’s asleep.  Calculate conservatively and aim for the top end of the normal range, just in case she's not quite as high as Libre says, and then it shouldn’t drop her too far into hypo territory.  Seems to work! Unless we get a reading in the 20s and then we usually double check and start investigating whether the tube has detached itself from the pump or something!


----------



## VICTOR HILL (Jul 16, 2020)

SALLY    71    
looking at your story     i like your thinking  and is brilliant   you can adjust    insulin at night without   disturbing   sleep 
i to get high reading   last year   20/25    which do send alarm  bells     but stay calm   and i will inject    5 units to  bring  bolus down  to 10    after 3/4 hours 
well done in th   last    year with the help of libre i can stay     under 20      vic  to many years to  tell 1957   start on insulin


----------

